# software to OverClock your GeForce Card not GF =)

## RMXO

anyone in here overclocking there GeForce card? i rem i read somewhere about a software that lets u do it but i cant rememvber what site & google doesnt come up with anything close.

thanks a bunch,

Sorry for the misunderstanding. i wasnt thinking straight.

----------

## pjp

Hardware forum maybe?

----------

## RMXO

my bad but since u replied i cant move it or del & repost there.

----------

## jimmybfan

nvclock

----------

## RMXO

many thanks.

----------

## neuron

note that nvclock for me sometimes needs the force parameter, no matter what clock speeds I set it to. (works fine though  :Smile:  )

----------

## CYwolf

I thought this thread might have tips on overclocking my girlfriend. :/

----------

## al3x

I'm glad I'm not the only one who read it that way...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## xorbe

nvclock can be found at [url]evil3d.net[/url], for the record.

Direct link: http://evil3d.net/products/nvclock/

----------

## RMXO

 *CYwolf wrote:*   

> I thought this thread might have tips on overclocking my girlfriend. :/

 

 :Laughing:   I wish that was true but i spend too much time on my PC then going out to meet girls.

----------

## abhishek

 *CYwolf wrote:*   

> I thought this thread might have tips on overclocking my girlfriend. :/

 

Lol i read it the same way.

----------

## klieber

moving to hardware forum.

--kurt

----------

## squanto

If you are overclocking a GeForce3, here are my results with my MSI based GeForce3 Ti200:

I ran tests with ut2003 demo that is in portage as of Nov 03, 2002

```
ut2003-demo --bench  

>> Score for Botmatch

MinDetail: 41.814437 (4 tests)

MaxDetail: 34.194072 (4 tests)

Average  : 38.004254 (8 tests)

>> Score for FlyBy

MinDetail: 75.503624 (3 tests)

MaxDetail: 70.550237 (3 tests)

Average  : 73.026930 (6 tests)

nvclock -s

nVidia Geforce 3 Titanium 200

Card number: 0

PCI id: 0x201

Memory speed:     400.904 MHz   //<--- this is stock config

Core speed:     174.997 MHz

####################################

next test

>> Score for Botmatch

MinDetail: 41.963675 (4 tests)

MaxDetail: 34.250214 (4 tests)

Average  : 38.106945 (8 tests)

>> Score for FlyBy

MinDetail: 78.335874 (3 tests)

MaxDetail: 74.781621 (3 tests)

Average  : 76.558747 (6 tests)

nVidia Geforce 3 Titanium 200

Card number: 0

PCI id: 0x201

Memory speed:     472.494 MHz

Core speed:     200.452 MHz

####################################

next test

>> Score for Botmatch

MinDetail: 42.064000 (4 tests)

MaxDetail: 34.290142 (4 tests)

Average  : 38.177071 (8 tests)

>> Score for FlyBy

MinDetail: 79.494346 (3 tests)

MaxDetail: 76.868021 (3 tests)

Average  : 78.181184 (6 tests)

nVidia Geforce 3 Titanium 200

Card number: 0

PCI id: 0x201

Memory speed:     451.017 MHz

Core speed:     235.053 MHz

####################################

new test

>> Score for Botmatch

MinDetail: 42.146595 (4 tests)

MaxDetail: 34.495295 (4 tests)

Average  : 38.320945 (8 tests)

>> Score for FlyBy

MinDetail: 79.549830 (3 tests)

MaxDetail: 77.066561 (3 tests)

Average  : 78.308195 (6 tests)

nVidia Geforce 3 Titanium 200

Card number: 0

PCI id: 0x201

Memory speed:     472.494 MHz

Core speed:     235.053 MHz

```

I found that anything over 475Mhz for the memory speed would crash my computer hard after a few minutes, and up to that point I had lots of artifacts on the screen.  Also, going over 235Mhz core would have big crash coming my way.

My best spot I found for stability and proformance would be core 235 and mem 465 or so.

Although for only a few fps faster in the flybys and barely any improvement in the bot matches, I think I will leave my card alone now.  :Wink: 

-Andrew

----------

## squanto

I have a Geforce4 Ti4200 in my desktop right now, and my fps only went up around 1 or 2 over my GeForce3 in the ut2003 benchmark.

Wierd...

----------

## Swishy

I could be completely wrong but doesnt ut2003 automagically alter graphics quality etc on the fly , therefore using this for benchmarking prob isnt the best as more than likely the graphics quality is probably getting wound up slightly once the card is overclocked so the results are probably not very accurate   :Rolling Eyes: 

Cheers

Dale.

----------

## bpkri

Does overclocking your Graphics hardware really result in a feelable performance boost and is it worth it? (considering you might damage your hardware by playing around with that...)

----------

